# The Project Euler Thread



## ring_wraith (Jul 28, 2008)

*Project Euler * is is a series of challenging mathematical/computer programming problems that will require more than just mathematical insights to solve. Although mathematics will help you arrive at elegant and efficient methods, the use of a computer and programming skills will be required to solve most problems.

Considering the fact that we have quite a few code junkies here at the Digit Forum, I was thinking maybe we should embark on a journey to solve all of Project Euler's extremely different programs. 

Remember, this is a joint effort! Share what you know! 

I'm done with the first Nine problems. If someone needs any help with those, holler.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 28, 2008)

Isn't it already there in that competitions thread that has been stickied?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 28, 2008)

A small request though, please don't post a direct spoiler. Never the formula. Takes all the juice of that place out.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 29, 2008)

> A small request though, please don't post a direct spoiler. Never the formula. Takes all the juice of that place out.


I agree. Direction and hints are ok in my view but never ever the solution or a direct answer. It rips out the pleasure in finding the answer yourself.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jul 29, 2008)

Totally.


----------



## hullap (Aug 13, 2008)

^ reported


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 14, 2008)

OMG WTF? this guy managed to post 10 spams and still unbanned


----------



## vamsi360 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello everyone.....

You can use the following thread to post your opinions

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=975018#post975018

Look into it and post if you like....its different.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay. No Solutions please. I am on 26 out of 214... Want to do some more.... No time :'(


----------



## zegulas (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey, please someone give the solution to problem 3, in C.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 4, 2008)

Skip problems you can't solve. Its not necessary to go in numeric order.

Read up on prime factorization algorithms (Easy ones would do) while you're at it. You can decompose that number and solve it.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 4, 2008)

> Hey, please someone give the solution to problem 3, in C.



As a teacher may I recommend one thing. Don't weasel your way through the questions. What good does it do? You don't learn a thing from it and basically you are cheating yourself out of the learning experience. QwertyM has given you a good clue which if you use should give you the answer quite easily. 

Maybe if you had a certain question someone could help you further with it .


----------



## redhat (Nov 5, 2008)

Would anyone please suggest some help on question 4. Largest palindrome as product of two three digit numbers. I do not wish to use brute force and i cant come up with any idea. I tried searching but i found only spoilers and i dont want them


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 5, 2008)

Express a palindromic number (Its but a simple pattern of mirrored variables?) as a _linear equation_ on a piece of paper and stare at it for some time. Next, use your elite linear equation solving skills to process it to a tidy small equation, and in around next 0.5 minutes of CPU utilization, you should get the answer.

Also use the hint given in the question. Largest.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 6, 2008)

^^  0.5 minutes is HUGE... if should be 0.5 cycles (which is impossible, I know )


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 6, 2008)

Well I just assumed he's running it on your tiny microprocessor kit


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah yeah... don't go there... .microprocessors and microcontrollers are for me and meowww... you go and play with your languages and NaCl


----------

